
Feline coronavirus drugs inhibit SARS-CoV-2 main protease - sapsan
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-18096-2
======
phobosanomaly
From what I can tell GC376 is preclinical in cats, but it's been around for a
while?

"When given to younger kittens, GC376 interfered with the development of
permanent teeth."

[https://www.avma.org/javma-news/2020-01-15/fip-drugs-
continu...](https://www.avma.org/javma-news/2020-01-15/fip-drugs-continue-
show-promise-while-being-sold-black-market)

A subsequent compound was developed called GS-441524 that showed greater
efficacy, and has been making its way out of the Chinese black market to
desperate cat owners, which vets aren't thrilled about.

[https://ccah.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/cats/resources/general-
felin...](https://ccah.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/cats/resources/general-feline-
infectious-peritonitis-resources)

I smell the next hydroxychloroquine with a future run on black-market Chinese
GS-441524.

Edit: From Wikipedia - "The public health advocacy group, Public Citizen, in
an open letter urged the DHHS and Gilead to investigate GS-441524 for the
treatment of COVID-19, suggesting that GILEAD was not doing so for financial
motives related to the longer intellectual property lifespan of Remdesivir."

